
Future Microprocessors Driven by Dataflow Principles [video] - espeed
http://research.microsoft.com/apps/video/default.aspx?id=259667
======
dwarman
The road to here is littered with Dataflow attempts. I am thinking in
particular of the Transputer and the Hypercube, though I also came across
several others that never made it out of the lab. I have a design bucket list
of my own - back in 2000-5 I designed a Dataflow graphical progamming
"language" we called VNOS. Its really nice (of course I'm biassed:). But that
list of mine is waiting for me to get the time and energy to build a hardware
version of VNOS out of a large array of very tiny CPUs, with VNOS as the
programming and operations UI. FPGA tech passed my requirements a few years
ago, all I need now is the time, money, and energy

But DF has always had this uphill battle against the traditional Control flow
paradigms, which all the major development methodologies support. Procedural
programmers have problems grokking it. Naive non-programmers love it, but they
have no say in the industry.

One has to wonder if now MS is spending serious time looking at programming
with Petri nets it might finally get some mainstream traction.

------
nhaehnle
Are the full slides available somewhere?

